# Missed call international dialing code?



## Airtight (17 Mar 2009)

I got a missed call from a number starting with +3444, I have looked up the international dialing codes, but can not find it.

Does anybody know where this number ordinates from?


----------



## Romulan (17 Mar 2009)

Spain 0034?
inc. Majorca


----------



## Padraigb (17 Mar 2009)

The code for Spain is +34. The following 44 might be part of a number in Spain.


----------



## Chocks away (17 Mar 2009)

Up around the Basque district I think. You may have been the recipient of news of good fortune from Bilbao. Spansh Lottery?


----------



## europhile (17 Mar 2009)

Warning from ETA?


----------



## Smashbox (18 Mar 2009)

Yeah its definatly Spain with the + being the 00 part of 0034


----------



## ontour (18 Mar 2009)

While +34 is the prefix for Spain, when +3444 shows up on the missed call, I believe that it had originated from a Skype / VOIP service.


----------



## Airtight (20 Mar 2009)

Spain... I'm not sure I know anyone there... I will return the call, I wanted to be sure that it wasn't a scam before I called them back.


----------



## Chocks away (20 Mar 2009)

And what if you are diverted to a premium line number without knowing it? Best option is 'Vayase de aqui'


----------



## samanthajane (20 Mar 2009)

yeah i heard of a scam that when you miss a call and you ring it back they charge 50E just when you get connected, and it's totally legal!!!! If you dont know anyone in spain i would leave it, if it is important they will ring you back.


----------



## Smashbox (20 Mar 2009)

If you dont know anyone I wouldnt chance it. If they want you, they'll call back.


----------



## Chocks away (20 Mar 2009)

europhile said:


> Warning from ETA?


Very funny  Ahem! Oops


----------



## Airtight (21 Mar 2009)

I am going to leave it


----------

